# Pie in a Pumpkin (low sodium with nutritional analysis)



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Pie in a Pumpkin (low sodium with nutritional analysis)

Ingredients:
One pumpkin, five to seven pounds
Six eggs
2 cups whipping cream
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1 tablespoon molasses
1/ 2 teaspoon nutmegs
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
2 tablespoons butter, cut into pieces 

Directions:
Preheat oven to 350-degrees. 

Cut a lid off the pumpkin. Scoop out the seeds and save for roasting later - see recipe below! Place the pumpkin in a sturdy baking pan. 

Beat together the remaining ingredients except for the butter. Pour into the pumpkin and dot with the butter. 

Cover with the pumpkin lid and bake for 1 to 1-1/2 hours, or until the filling has set like custard. 

Servings: 1

Nutrition information per serving
Calories: 231
Total Fat: 12.8g
Calories from fat:  115
Protein: 6.2g
Carbohydrate: 23.6g
Fiber: 0.3g
Cholesterol: 213mg
Sodium: 129mg

**Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

